# new gb leak ffc issues.



## fixxxer2012 (Jul 31, 2011)

anybody else notice their front facing camera is now upside down with the new leak? is there a fix for this? :erm (1):


----------



## loonatik78 (Jul 24, 2011)

fixxxer2012 said:


> anybody else notice their front facing camera is now upside down with the new leak? is there a fix for this? :erm (1):


Custom kernel?


----------



## fixxxer2012 (Jul 31, 2011)

loonatik78 said:


> Custom kernel?


nope, stock bamf forever.


----------



## CharliesTheMan (Jul 15, 2011)

Does Imo's kernel correct the issue? I haven't changed to the new base because I found out it was considered a downgrade as opposed to upgrade, but i was wondering if a custom kernel made any difference.


----------



## Jrocker23 (Jun 10, 2011)

My camera works fine but gtalk only works with rear camera..


----------

